# Besides terrible defense blazers have no bench



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

That's one. Of the big issues besides the putrid defense.

Trob is an energy/rebounder. No offense who can't shoot fts

McCollum at best is 5-7 a night on a great night

Mo is decent but streaky..

Freeland is defense and he's terrible at that.



What the blazers need badly is a SF/PF who can score. A guy like Carl Landry or Morris on Phoenix. Too bad we don't have the suns bench. That's what will kill Portland rest of way unless they make a trade. Need a scorer and a legit defensive f/c to compete. I doubt they get either. Gonna be tough times ahead.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Blazers bench is 9th in the league in rating differential, 7th in scoring differential, and average the third lowest TO% of all NBA benches. Last season the Blazers bench was bottom 10 in the league in almost all key categories. This season they are top 10 in many. Huge improvement.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Those numbers are misleading. They need scoring so badly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That bench is 23rd in point per minute but also 6th in point allowed per minute. They don't score a whole lot, but they do a good job of shutting down their opponents as well... unlike the starters. Basically, they serve as a change of pace.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a big improvement over last year


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

lol we were last year

also its so refreshing not be called a troll cause i said something negative about the blazers!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I honestly think Blazers fan's perspectives of the bench might just be skewed by how offensively effective their starters are. When you spend most of your time watching the best executing offense in the league (arguably), any bench is going to look like a downgrade in that department. Just keep in mind, though, that the bench will play less in the playoffs than they do now. It will be less of an issue.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

It's gonna be an issue though cause blazers will end of being 5-8 seed or out and will have to fave a team like Houston or maybe clips in rd 1 who give them fits. Maybe even suns if blazers get 3rd spot. It needs to be addressed they have to get a scorer and big man who defends and scores. T-Rob is a liability cause he can't make free throws.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Look at these stats... Barely any improvement from last year

Current rankings of Bench production

Points – 29th
Rebounds – 27th
Assists – 12th (only decent one)
Steals – 29th
Blocks – 20th
FG % – 26th
Off Eff – 29th
Def Eff – 25th

Holy cow

I'm assuming assists are decent cause mo plays with starters a lot???


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Listing bench production for the Blazers makes no sense. The bench plays way less minutes than any other bench. Actually when you think about it like that, those rankings you posted are pretty good. Dead last in minutes played and still getting more points, rebounds, and assists than other benches that play a lot more.

Good job Blazers!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I do wonder why they aren't giving Richard Howell a shot. Howell has always looked like an NBA rebounder and it seems like they could bring him up from Idaho and give him a chance. Last I heard he was killing it in the d league


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

They have to do something fast. They will go 0-4 on this trip


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It'd be nice if Portland had one mid-sized expiring contract attached a guy they don't use/need. There are plenty of interesting names bouncing around the market that could give Portland a little more pop off the bench. Everybody's got a deal going at least one more year. The best you could probably do is Meyers Leonard and Dorrell Wright packaged together as salary ballast coupled with a 2016 first-rounder. Evan Turner, Brandon Bass, Glen Davis, Spencer Hawes, Jared Dudley (if he's really being shopped), and Ersan Illyasova are all realistic targets with that kind of package. You could even target Jeff Green out in Boston if you threw in another minimum-level contract, although it probably means you have to include the 2018 first-rounder as well.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Bogg.... U are absolutely right. They need some life off the bench. All those guys would help. Dudley or Green would be perfect.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

mixums said:


> Bogg.... U are absolutely right. They need some life off the bench. All those guys would help. Dudley or Green would be perfect.


Dudley would come much cheaper, but Jeff Green is more versatile and would be a legitimately intriguing sixth man on that team. You hate to give up two firsts for a guy like Green, but in a pinch he can play three positions and has enough range that he fits in well with what Portland does. It's an aggressive move, but if you assume that Portland can sign Aldridge and Lillard to extensions (and I think they can), those are picks in the twenties anyway so you're unlikely to get a player as good as Green with either of them. 

Ultimately I don't think it happens because it leaves Portland with no picks to trade for a very long time, but they do have other options if they're looking to make a move.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> That bench is 23rd in point per minute but also 6th in point allowed per minute. They don't score a whole lot, but they do a good job of shutting down their opponents as well... unlike the starters. Basically, they serve as a change of pace.


Can I ask where you'll pulling those numbers? Just interested.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GNG said:


> Can I ask where you'll pulling those numbers? Just interested.


http://stats.nba.com/


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> http://stats.nba.com/


Cool, didn't realize they did bench stats as well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

GNG said:


> Cool, didn't realize they did bench stats as well.


Add/Remove Filters


----------

